# Growing plants emersed



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I set-up a ten gallon tank today to try growing some dwarf hair grass emeresed. I am using florite black as substrate I also added some dry ferts to the substrate. For lighting I am running 3 15W T-8 flouresent bulbs 12 hours a day. I have covered the top of the tank with plastic wrap to keep in the moisture in. I plan of spraying the plants daily with tank water from my other tank. As soon as I find some HC I plan on adding it to the scape. Photo's will be coming soon. 

This is my first attempt at growing plants emersed. I think I have all of the basics covered but if anyone has grown hairgrass or any other plants this way please feel free to add any of your thoughts or sugestions.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oohh i cant wait to see.. Forgive my simpleness but these plants are without water? Just high humidity? Or... the other way around?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

yup plants without water.


----------



## Earro (Apr 27, 2008)

Well, there is water...the substrate is saturated with water.

I had a difficult time growing hair grass on Eco-complete and ADA. 

In my experience, the plant had a hard time adjusting and a lot of the leaves/blades of grass turned brown and died off. Hair grass grew slowly...a lot slower than HC.

Don't get discouraged seeing the leave dying off.

Oh, when you saturate the substrate with water make sure that you don't fully flood the substrate (so you don’t see pools of water) because algae will still grow.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips Earro. I do have a little pool of water. I'll fix it tomorrow.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I have parrots feather that do wonderful but i guess thats kinda cheating? I also have a sword thats grown right out the top of the tank but browns out a bit. I am sure it would do wonderfully if it was a bit more humid


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

A lot plants sold in stores are grown this way. That's why very few of them will have algae on it if they are purchased soon after they arrive to the store. And it's a lot cheaper and easier to grow plants this way, if the right conditions are met. The problem with growing most plants at home is the set-up. Most places that cultivate aquatic plants are set-up with central systems that control the humidity/moisture in the grow out rooms. they are also sprayed automatically. 

Some plants are not as demanding and can be grown without all of that fancy stuff. 

A least that's what I've heard.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I think the hair grass might be a tough bet for growing emersed. 

In my experience the plants I have purchased that were grown emersed tend to have a lot of leaf dieback and take a long time to do well when submersed in the aquarium. As far as I can presume the reason for this is likely a combination of leaf structure and nutrient storage. 

With an Amazon sword as an example the leaves from emersed growth will have a different composition of cell defence molecules and gas exchange tissue. When these plants are submersed their leaves die back due to their being unsuitable for their new 'lifestyle' and leaves better suited to growth in fully submersed conditions are produced using nutrient stored primarily in the plant's roots. 

In the case of the hair grass their roots are not terribly substantial and function more to hold the plant in position as opposed to store nutried (otherwise the roots would be much bigger). So if there is considerable dieback once the plant is submersed it likely wont survive. 

Does anyone see any errors in this logic path?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

JamesG said:


> I think the hair grass might be a tough bet for growing emersed.
> 
> In my experience the plants I have purchased that were grown emersed tend to have a lot of leaf dieback and take a long time to do well when submersed in the aquarium. As far as I can presume the reason for this is likely a combination of leaf structure and nutrient storage.
> 
> ...


No you are right. it is difficult to do with hair grass but I like a challenge  I know that several people have had success with it so it can be done.


----------



## simsimma (Aug 3, 2008)

can we see some pics
and phases

are u wrapping up the top with plastic wrap to contain the temperature?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am currently doing this with java moss on a peice of driftwood. I want it thickly covered and is for my shrimp when he is moved finally. I got glass and plastic wrap, seems to be keeping the tank quite humid.


----------

